# Quick Hunt Today



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Lots of ducks and they were decoying great. This was my quickest solo hunt of the season so far, 30 minutes. It was a good workout for the dog too. Overcast-windy days = ducks.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Those gadwalls look good! So do the pintails except they have no sprigs. I shot maybe 12 last year and all had beautiful full colors. But neither of them had a sprig. Still looking for one to put on the wall.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job buddy. wish i could have been out there with you.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Those gadwalls look good! So do the pintails except they have no sprigs. I shot maybe 12 last year and all had beautiful full colors. But neither of them had a sprig. Still looking for one to put on the wall.


Only shot one pintail this year with sprigs. A good one though at 8".


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice shoot!! Half or is pretty quick. Nice bag of birds also.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Such a double-edged sword! So much work goes in to getting out in the marsh, that it's almost a shame to only be out there for 1/2 hour... But it is nice to be limited out... NICE bag of birds too! This guy, the one typing right now... JEALOUS!


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

What are sprigs?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Mallardhead12 said:


> What are sprigs?


Tail feathers


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh I just call them "pins".


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice job! Got to love it when the birds want to play. 

Live from somewhere beneath the desert and brought to you via Tapatalk


----------

